# LOX inspired by AL's sandwich



## africanmeat (May 16, 2011)

First the results (sorry could not help my self)








	

		
			
		

		
	
  

it was Wednesday  i could not take it any more...so i got a whole salmon i  fillet it and remove the bones.trimmed the belly and the side off the fish (don't throw )

In a cure  it go's(i love dill and pepper so i add in)   for 48 hours  then to ice bath 90 minutes

and to the frig for 36 hours. 

















It takes looooong time so we will do the cream cheese for the sandwich













you know the Pieces thet i trimmed i smoked it  in a aluminum pen for 3 hours  mix it with salt,pepper and

butter and i got a yummmmy spread.
	

		
			
		

		
	







OK it is ready now  in to the smoker it gos for 4 hours cold smoke








Now for the long 4 hours ............................................................................ OK it is finish






















Yummmy Thanks AL


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2011)

Your welcome Ahron. The lox looks awesome! You did a great job. I vacuum packed mine in 1/2 lb. packages & froze them, otherwise I would have eaten 4 lbs. in a couple of days. It tastes so much better than the stuff you buy at the store.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2011)

Another great Lox job!!!!

Way to go Ahron!!!

Assist goes to SmokinAl !!!!

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (May 16, 2011)

Man I need to try this stuff some day. Looks great!


----------



## venture (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful!  Home made cream cheese yet?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## hardslicer (May 16, 2011)

That is awesome, and well above my pay grade.......learn something everyday


----------



## alaskanbear (May 16, 2011)

Dad gum AL that looks yummy--Kings are just a week or so away from showing up in the water ways up here.. Then the reds and silvers will hit with a vengence--I will be out in force to take my fair share and the smoking, canning, filleting, vacuum sealing will begin.  Hard to wait for the season to begin!!


----------



## alaskanbear (May 16, 2011)

Should of said Africa not Al, but was so salivating my eyes got watery...lololol


----------



## africanmeat (May 17, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> Dad gum AL that looks yummy--Kings are just a week or so away from showing up in the water ways up here.. Then the reds and silvers will hit with a vengence--I will be out in force to take my fair share and the smoking, canning, filleting, vacuum sealing will begin.  Hard to wait for the season to begin!!


One day one day and it is coming soon i will fulfilled my dream to  fish in Alaska


----------



## alaskanbear (May 17, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> One day one day and it is coming soon i will fulfilled my dream to  fish in Alaska


I have been known to share a wet line with those from outside this land called God's country. You would be most welcome at my side of the river any time sir.


----------



## africanmeat (May 18, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> I have been known to share a wet line with those from outside this land called God's country. You would be most welcome at my side of the river any time sir.


Thanks for the kind offer


----------



## cabin (Jan 26, 2012)

Al can I smoke lox when the outdoor temperature is 40 degrees


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2012)

CABIN said:


> Al can I smoke lox when the outdoor temperature is 40 degrees




Absolutely!!


----------



## cabin (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------

